# 735I oil filter housing



## bmwrover62 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello everybody BMW Lovers, I am looking for a permanent solution for my E32 735i 1989 on which i have replaced two oil filter housing but still have the same problem.They loose pressure overnight and cause a dry start at the morning.I am looking for a good source of used one but with new valve in it .Or a relocation kit to replace the whole unit. Thanks


----------

